# didgimeister at yahoo dot com



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Either the owner of this email address or somebody with this address on their machine has a got a virus, which has generated and maybe also 'spoofed' an email.

I got an email from this address, and embedded in a document called PerformanceDevelopmentreview.zip was a virus called '[email protected]'.

Norton picked it up and quarantined it immediatly, but somebody needs to get their machine checked.

Cheers


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Kev i'm mortified :x 

I'm running live update and a full system scan immediately.

I'm most careful normally, not sure how it slipped through. :x

i would have thought you'd have sussed the similarity in the names. :roll:

perhaps a PM would have been more discreet although i do appreciate the need to inform people that a virus is in circulation and perhaps a general "heads up" would have been better, I receive loads of random e-mails even thru my firewal @ work with attachments, clearly virus.

I now feel like a lepper! [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I think Kevin is trying to highlight that someone may have spoofed your email address...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Kev i'm mortified :x
> 
> I'm running live update and a full system scan immediately.
> 
> ...


To be honest mate, the reason for my open post, is i suspect it is somebody else who has the virus and not yourself. These sort of viruses 'spoof' peoples email addresses, the virus takes the address from somebodys contacts/inbox and sends an email from that machine which appears to come from the sourced address, hence making it more difficult to trace.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am sure they spoofing our addresses, some time back I got one from Wak with a virus, and Wak is the last person I would expect to be sending out a virus.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've had about 6 purportedly from 'Jae' now ....


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh I see, I don't feel so bad now, however i did find a virus on my home PC so perhaps it was me after all.


----------

